# best way to insulate exsisting walls



## ahoop8 (Oct 6, 2010)

I am working on painting a bedroom where when we removed the bed from exterior wall and wall paper we noticed mold. There is no insulation between the walls as the house is over 60 years old. My question is Id like to see about filing between the walls from inside since I need to do some minor repairs on wall before painting. And do not want to go through the stucco from outside making holes. is there a inexpensive way to drill and shoot either foam or ? That will help prevent mold and also insulate some??


----------



## smcdonaldaz (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm interested in this too.  Mostly for sound proofing between my bedroom and the family room where the surround sound is.


----------



## remmons (Oct 6, 2010)

There are a couple ways to do this, but I am sure that there are more.
One way is to have an insulation contractor blow in Cellulose into the walls. Sometimes the existing fiberglass in the older homes have enough give to pack down and allow new cellulose in.
Another way is if you plan on residing your home, you can install a rigid foam board, either White Foam or Foamular. The Foamular will net you a 1 point higher R-value over that of the white foam. Example; 1" White foam has an R-value of 4.0, where as the Foamular 1" has an R factor of 5. This is the route that  Iwill take when I reside my house.


----------



## GBR (Oct 6, 2010)

The moisture from cooking, showers, breathing, etc. condense on the colder wall. Behind the bed the air movement is restricted, causing mold. The floor should be insulated and any holes going up into wall cavities be plugged first. If slab on grade, Nada. Go into the attic and seal any wiring, plumbing, etc. holes from the walls below, then insulate as recommended for the area. This will stop the stack effect or pressure differences between the conditioned living spaces and the crawl, attic spaces, reducing air flow in the walls. The cellulose is helpful at stopping air where fiberglass only filters the air movement in stud cavities. Pros can dense-pack the walls for better R-value than if you DIY.
How It Works | Cellulose Insulating Your Home | Post Falls, ID

http://www.wag-aic.org/1999/WAG_99_baker.pdf

http://www.rd.com/how-to-seal-attic-air-leaks/article18158.html

Gary


----------



## Albert_23 (Oct 12, 2010)

Make sure you insulate each space between the studs one at a time, if you're doing blow-in insulation yourself.


----------



## commonsensehandyman (Oct 12, 2010)

Are the inside walls plaster or drywall?


----------



## remmons (Oct 13, 2010)

Albert_23 said:


> Make sure you insulate each space between the studs one at a time, if you're doing blow-in insulation yourself.



To be sure that there are no blocking in the walls, make a marking on a fish tape or equivalent (at 8' or approximate) then run it down the wall cavity. If it stops at about half way, then you have a block and may have to cut another hole into the wall just below the blocking to finish.


----------

